# Woher bekomme ich KENDA 32-507 Reifen (24")



## Tiri (13. August 2012)

Hallo,
ich bin seit einigen Tagen am Suchen konnte aber keinen Anbieter/Händler finden, der diese Reifen verkauft:
*Kenda 32-507 - 24x1.125*

Diese sind am Isla Beinn 24 als Extra montiert und wollte mir vorsichtshalber Ersatzreifen dazu kaufen.

Könnt ihr mir einen Tip geben woher ich die Reifen beziehen kann bzw bin ich auch gerne für alternative dankbar 

Vielen Dank und liebe Grüße,


----------



## trifi70 (13. August 2012)

Im Zweifel bei Isla 

Modellbezeichnung wäre durchaus hilfreich, DEN Kenda Reifen gibt es nicht...  Falls auf dem Reifen keine K-Nummer zu finden ist, vl. erkennst Du den Reifen auf der Website: http://www.kendatire.com/en/home/bicycle/commuter/kwest.aspx  In der angegebenen Dimension 32-507 ist auf der Seite allerdings nichts zu finden.

Vertrieb in D läuft über Messingschlager, da könnte man auch anfragen.

Was ist an dem Reifen so speziell, dass es ganz genau der sein muss und man sich den auf Lager legt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tiri (14. August 2012)

Hm, also ich sage ja nicht dass ich genau DIESEN Reifen unbedingt haben möchte, daher fragte ich ja um gleichwertige alternativen. Ich finde den Kenda Reifen 32-507 mit 300 gr recht leicht und muss sagen, dass er sowohl auf Strasse als auch -zumindest im trockenen, spitzsteinigen Gelände- bisher sehr gut standhielt 

Vielen Dank für deinen Link, da werde ich mal beim Vertrieb in D nachfragen... Laut Isla handele es sich um einen Kenda small black eight Reifen.

Ich glaube nicht, dass mir ein Fehler bei der Bezeichnung unterlief 
Habe hier mal vorsichtshalber ein Foto






Wie gesagt, ich wäre für alternative Reifen wirklich dankbar 


Viele Grüße,


----------



## chris5000 (14. August 2012)

Tiri schrieb:


> small black eight [...]
> Ich glaube nicht, dass mir ein Fehler bei der Bezeichnung unterlief



Doch: kenda small bl*o*ck 8 heißen die Reifen 

Chris


----------



## Tiri (14. August 2012)

chris5000 schrieb:


> Doch: kenda small bl*o*ck 8 heißen die Reifen
> 
> Chris


 


Jaaa soooryy , da hatte ich mich aaaausnaaaahmsweise verschrieben, aber das richtige gemeint


----------



## Tiri (14. August 2012)

Wow, habe schon Antwort von Messingschlager bekommen:

_Hallo Frau xxxxx,_

_Vielen Dank für Ihre Nachricht!_
_Leider kann ich in diesem Fall nicht weiterhelfen. Diese Reifengröße haben wir beim Modell Small Block Eight nicht im Sortiment, da sie in Deutschland sehr unüblich ist. _
_In diesem Fall müssten Sie sich an den Hersteller des Rades wenden oder eventuell einen Reifen einer anderen Marke aufziehen._

_Mit freundlichen Grüßen aus Baunach/ Best regards,_[[email protected] Unicode MS]

[/FONT]
Auweija  Jetzt bräuchte ich euere Hilfe. Was kommt dem jetzt montierten Kenda Reifen nahe ?


----------



## trifi70 (14. August 2012)

Habs fast vermutet, wusste aber nicht, dass es den Small Block 8 in so schmal gibt. Gestern extra nochmal gegoogled und nichts in der Breite gefunden. Aber der Aufdruck K1047 auf der Reifenflanke ist eindeutig, das ist er.

"Alternativen" hatte ich leider überlesen, ist aber auch schwierig zu beantworten. Es gibt Slicks in der Breite, z.B. den Kojak. Oder profilierte die meist einiges breiter (und damit auch etwas schwerer) sind. Ich würde vermutlich einen solchen wählen, wenn die Kenda runter sind. Z.B. Black Jack (sehr preiswert) oder Mow Joe (leicht). Laufen auch leicht und federn etwas besser. 

Um an die Kendas ranzukommen sehr ich den Weg, dass beim nächsten Isla Kauf jemand aus dem Forum diese mitbestellt und Dir dann gegen Aufwandserstattung zukommen lässt. Wir bräuchten zwar bald die nächste Radgröße, wollten die Große aber erstmal auf ein Kokua setzen und nur wenn das gar nicht passen sollte blind ein Isla bestellen...


----------



## trolliver (14. August 2012)

Bei dem ganzen ist es eigentlich recht schade, dass du nicht gleich Ersatzreifen im halben Dutzend bei Isla mitbestellt hast...  Ich mein ja nur, weil die Aufgezogenen ja gerade ein paar Tage alt sind.

Du hast doch noch Ewigkeiten Zeit, bis die Reifen runter sind. In der Zwischenzeit Augen offen halten, Ebay-Suchmaschine mit Mailbenachrichtigung eingeben, auf Ebay.UK oder .com suchen... oder in Taiwan, der Versand ist meist günstig.

Wir haben übrigens auf dem 16er die Black Jack in fast 2" Breite. Klar sind sie schwerer als die originalen Kendas, federn aber gut und sind sowohl sehr günstig als auch robust. Ich will mit Sicherheit keinen 3Jährigen mit einem Schulkind vergleichen. Philipp aber wäre mit anderen Reifen vermutlich nicht schneller, ihn begrenzt eher seine maximale Trittfrequenz. 

Viel Glück (du findest schon was!),

Oliver


----------



## Tiri (15. August 2012)

Ja Oliver, im nachhinein bin ich eben schlauer. Hätte ich gewusst welche Reifen genau montiert gewesen wären und dass sie in D nicht zu bekommen sind, hätte ich natürlich gleich welche mitbestellt 

Habe aber Isla schon mal angeschrieben zwecks nachorder, Antwort von denen steht noch aus.

Ich glaube nicht dass es sooo lange dauert bis die Reifen runtergefahren sind wenn Junior weiter solche Vollbremsungen hinlegt 

Noch eine andere Frage bezgl Schläuche für diese Reifengröße 24x1.125
Ich möchte mir gerne welche von Schwalbe als Vorrat holen, weiß nur nicht welche ich von 9A brauche. Oder ist 9A schon verkehrt?
http://www.schwalbe.com/ger/de/prod...&tn_mainPoint=Produkte&tn_subPoint=Schlaeuche

Ich vermute etwas von den beiden, oder ?
24x1.00
24x1 1/8



Danke und lieben Gruß,


----------



## Y_G (15. August 2012)

ich habe bei den 16" Schläuchen festgestellt das die Schwalbe schwerer sind als die jetzt verbauten. Ich weiß allerdings nicht ob chris die damals schon gewechselt hatte. Auf jedenfall habe ich im Laden die Schwalbe mit 112g gewogen, die jetzigen liegen bei 100g.

Ich würde die im Laden auswiegen bevor ich welche kaufe...


----------



## trifi70 (15. August 2012)

Des sind Gruppenschläuche. "9A" bezeichnet bereits eindeutig eine Größe, welche mehrere Reifengrößenbezeichnungen abdeckt. Eine Wahl hast Du dann noch fürs Ventil. AV oder SV.

Allerdings scheint mir der 9A eher knapp bemessen, wenn man sieht, dass der nach ETRTO eine Breite bis 28 abdeckt (wiewohl 1 1/8 natürlich 1.125 entspricht, was identisch der anderen Kendaangabe ist). Normal macht der das zwar mit, ist aber halt dünner als der eigentlich passende 9 (ohne A) und dementsprechend u.U. pannenanfälliger, was aber auch wieder vom Reifen abhängig ist.

Nach unserer Erfahrung sind die Michelin Schläuche zwar nicht soo verbreitet und dementsprechend schwerer zu beschaffen, aber einen Tick leichter als die Schwalbe Pendants.

Wenn der die Reifen tatsächlich so schnell runterbremst, würde ich eher auf Preis als Gewicht schauen. Haste nicht noch die Explorer mitgeliefert bekommen und rumliegen? Dann gib ihm die doch erstmal hinten drauf zum Striche ziehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tiri (15. August 2012)

Merci für Eueren hilfreichen Beiträge !
Oh mann, also entweder mache ich es so kompliziert oder ich bin zu doof darin 
Bekam eben auch Antwort von Isla: 2 Reifen+Versand machen 35 Pfund. Nicht schlecht der Specht 
Dann hole ich mir grad noch zwei Schläuche von denen und fertig ist der Salat 

Braucht noch jemand was von Isla ???

LG, 

PS: Nein, ich bekam keine Reifen bei Lieferung von Bike dazugelegt. Naja ich hoffe, dass das fazinierende-Striche-ziehen nur am Anfang Spaß macht *wegduck* 
Warum kommt er jetzt gerade mit dem Isla Bike dadrauf *lach*


----------



## Mamara (15. August 2012)

Warum überhaupt so ein schmaler Reifen, wenn es auch öfter in "spitzsteinige Gelände" geht?


----------



## Tiri (15. August 2012)

Warum nicht ?
Von der Verteilung her seines befahrenem Untergrunds würde ich mal so sagen:
10 % voll steiniges Gelände, 65% Feldwege, 25% Straße. Die Reifen kamen ihm bisher prima entgegen.

Grüße,


----------



## Pan Tau (23. August 2012)

Ich würde mal die Jungs von http://www.bike-mailorder.de/ anschreiben - die können so ziemlich alle Reifen bestellen!


----------



## Tiri (24. August 2012)

Danke für den Tip  Werde ich gleich mal nachfragen. 
Denn bei Isla hatte sich ein Fehler eingeschlichen: Sie nannten mir den Preis für die Standard Kenda Reifen, jedoch nicht für die light-Kenda. 

Diese würden mich mit Versand (also 2 Stück + 2 Schläuche) 86 Euro kosten


----------



## Tiri (26. August 2012)

Hm, auch die Jungs von bike-mailorder können diese nicht besorgen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Y_G (26. August 2012)

Vielleicht doch was von Schwalbe nehmen?


----------



## Tiri (26. August 2012)

Gerne. Hast du einen näheren Tip


----------



## trifi70 (26. August 2012)

Wie gesacht, Kojak is ein Slick. Black Jack mit Stollen is schwerer, weil breiter. Aber für den Preis der Kendas aus UK bekommste 10 Black Jack in D  Mow Joe wär der Standard Tip für möglichst leicht, aber mit Profil.


----------



## Y_G (26. August 2012)

Genau so  hätte ich das auch gesagt. ..


----------



## chris5000 (10. September 2012)

Sicher auch nicht leicht ohne horrende US-Versandkosten zu bekommen, aber ich finde die sehen gut aus, sind leicht und werden in schmalen Größen hergestellt (und vielleicht kann sie irgendein deutscher bmx-shop ja auch doch einfach mal mitbestellen oder hat sie sogar - hab jetzt nur nix auf die Schnelle grfunden):

INTENSE MK2


...sicher ähnlich MAXXIS DTH Faltreifen, mit denen ich am 20" meiner Tochter sehr zufrieden bin. Nur leider gibts die in 24" dann leider nicht mehr als "falt/leicht/schmal", sondern nur als "draht/breit/schwer"...


----------



## deadpixel (10. September 2012)

chris5000 schrieb:


> Sicher auch nicht leicht ohne horrende US-Versandkosten zu bekommen(



http://www.mk-bikeshop.de/parts/parts_reifen.htm
http://www.probikeshop.net/intense-tyre-systems-drahtreifen-micro-knobby-kevlar-24-schwarz/74454.html



Den Micro Knobby II hat aber scheinbar nur MK-Bikeshop.


----------



## chris5000 (10. September 2012)

deadpixel schrieb:


> http://www.mk-bikeshop.de/parts/parts_reifen.htm
> http://www.probikeshop.net/intense-tyre-systems-drahtreifen-micro-knobby-kevlar-24-schwarz/74454.html



Ja. Bei mk-bikeshop hatte ich die auch gesehen. Aber halt erst ab 1.5" Breite. Für mich wäre das ok. Aber Tiri suchte ja noch deutlich Schmalere. Und die gibts ja mit den MK2 auch in sagenhaft leicht. Halt nur anscheinend mal wieder nicht ohne Weiteres in D...


----------



## flughasenstrafe (23. April 2020)

Ich belebe den 2012 Thread mal, weil ich aktuell das gleiche Problem habe und es nicht wirklich besser geworden ist mit den etwa 30mm breiten 507er Reifen. 

Lösung kommt, nicht günstig, von Isla selbst:

*24″ Cyclocross Reifen*
24 x 1,18 (30 – 507), Gewicht – 380 Gramm pro Stück.








						German site message | Islabikes
					

| Islabikes




					www.islabikes.de
				




bzw. die Pro Variante 

*24″ Pro Cyclocross Reifen*

24 x 1,25 (30 – 507), Gewicht – 260 Gramm pro Stück.








						German site message | Islabikes
					

| Islabikes




					www.islabikes.de
				




Die Isla Seite sagt, dass aktuell (Covid-19 Lockdown) nicht nach Deutschland verschickt wird, das stimmt wohl nur für den Online-Shop, per telefonische Bestellungen werden trotzdem bearbeitet …


----------

